

Show HN: The XKCD Knapsack Solver - skryl
http://xkcd287.herokuapp.com

======
mschuster91
How are you supposed to use the site? Nothing is draggable in Google Chrome
(dev latest)

~~~
skryl
Works for me in Chrome.

~~~
mschuster91
I just didn't get that one is supposed to drop a file from the computer - you
might clarify the wording a bit.

